# Hydraulic pipe bender - $500



## matthewsx (Sep 3, 2020)

Hydraulic pipe bender - tools - by owner - sale
					

Hydraulic pipe bender works great, 220volts single phase. Best offer



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## C-Bag (Sep 3, 2020)

John you find some of the craziest deals. I’ve only seen one offered used and it was like $3k. Those are an expensive machine and then you have to buy all mandrels and die separately for mucho $$$.


----------



## gr8legs (Sep 3, 2020)

That is a smokin' deal! 

If it was in Portland it would already be in the back of my pickup!

Stu.


----------



## CuriousRambler (Sep 3, 2020)

I have absolutely no use for it, but at that price I'm tempted anyway


----------



## pontiac428 (Sep 3, 2020)

Those dies cost more than the whole machine!  It's a rotary bender, too!  I'd be all over this if I could.


----------



## matthewsx (Sep 6, 2020)

Had to resist even though I could flip it for $$$


----------

